# Case of pot's negative effect on a pregnancy?



## grateful_jones (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm new here and interested in learning how pot (marijuana or cannabis) can help or harm a pregnancy (mother or child). I've read a lot of studies with inconclusive and conflicting information, but is there an example, story or case of the negative effects where someone was clearly harmed? Maybe there's an article, blog or story I'm missing...

Thank you so much in advance for your insight.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Let me google that for you!

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-07-18/study-finds-pregnancy-and-marijuana-a-dangerous-mix/4137666

http://norml.org/about/item/breathe-push-puff-pot-use-and-pregnancy-a-review-of-the-literature

http://www.livescience.com/42853-marijuana-during-pregnancy-baby-brain.html

Why would you take any risk with your unborn child? I wouldn't.


----------



## grateful_jones (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you for the links, philomom. I've come across a lot of those studies and read about all the inconsistent conclusions, but specifically I'm looking for a mother or family that is pointing to prenatal cannabis exposure as the cause of some form of negative effect. I realize that would be hard for a mother to admit, but that's what I'm looking for. The reason I'm asking is to weigh the risks of severe HG and consuming a small amount of cannabis. Both can be harmful for a baby, but I don't know which one is worse and pharmaceuticals are not an option. Any advice you or anyone else has is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Anecdote alert!

I know the midwife who delivered the first grandchild of the founder of Hell's Angels. The pregnant daughter of the founder of Hell's Angels smoked marijuana every day of the pregnancy until she told the midwife. The midwife told her to stop, around the 7th month of the pregnancy and put her on high doses of vitamin C for the duration of the pregnancy to detox. After the baby was born, the newborn was sweating, which is rare, and is a sign of detoxing. 

Years ago Mothering Magazine did an article on this; many mothers reported their babies born of a pregnancy during which the mother was smoking pot had "very clear blue eyes" - I have no idea what that may mean.

Over these many years, I have known many women who smoked marijuana during pregnancy. I am sure the marijuana may have helped the emesis gravidarum that many women have in the early pregnancy. I do not know of any problems with the babies at the time I knew these moms.

I never smoked marijuana during pregnancy.


----------



## grateful_jones (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you for anecdotes AppleSauce. They're good to know. I'll look for the article you mentioned. Best wishes!


----------



## that1russian.17 (Sep 25, 2017)

grateful_jones said:


> I'm new here and interested in learning how pot (marijuana or cannabis) can help or harm a pregnancy (mother or child). I've read a lot of studies with inconclusive and conflicting information, but is there an example, story or case of the negative effects where someone was clearly harmed? Maybe there's an article, blog or story I'm missing...
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your insight.


I smoked half of my pregnancy and continued as I am breastfeeding. I do medically not to just get high which is where alot of people come to judging. If you do some deep research on smoking while pregnant you don't find very much. I have found some articles that say some babies are smarter when the mom smoke mj (studies done in other countries.) 
My son is 4 months old and he is very smart. I see him next to some of my friends babies who didn't smoke while pregnant or are feeding formula etc. My son is much smarter. He is 4 months and even his doctor said he is advancing very good and fast. I also don't vaccinate. I am all natural I don't give him any pharmaceuticals either. I don't really think it harms them honestly. I have my own post about this on here as well and got alot of educated responses. I would post this in the forum grasscity because you will find alot of answers from people who have smoked and are educated. On here you will find responses of people who are very against it. It's all up to you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Dh's mom smoked while pg. He's smart and creative but he has anxiety, depression, and is pretty low energy. Meds, diet Change, etc does not help. He looks at the world the way a stoned person does, which can be good and bad. He's incredibly insightful bit sometimes I think he reads too much into things. I can't say that it's because of the pot but he seems to think so


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I should Also mention that he was a dream child by her account. He rarely fussed and was super easy going. Did fine in school and had no issues with his peers.


----------



## anchasta (Oct 24, 2017)

I was a "weed baby" and an honor student with no specific issues that can be tracked to my mom's intake.

From what I've read of actual recent research, the biggest issue is low birth weight due to decreased oxygen in the blood, an issue with ANY smoking at all.

There's also new studies coming out, now that marijuana is able to officially be tested in legal states around the US, and there's apparently a trend of early births for mothers who smoked past 20 weeks, according to my nurse friend.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i smoked pot to 27 weeks with each of my 4 pregnancies. my step daughter's mom smoked with them the same way. quit at 27 weeks and started up again at 6 weeks pp. each kid is so different and the only problems they share are stuff they could have inherited. no one was born early or low weight. they were all between 8 an 10 lbs. some were overdue. i personally had no problem with milk supply and nursed mine until almost 2 years old. they are all brilliant. there are some behavioral issues with some of the kids but the youngest 3 are neurotypical. 

Sent from my RCT6303W87M7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJWildflowers (Nov 16, 2017)

I've only seen correlative conclusions drawn. I imagine the correlations are mostly socioeconomic. As usual lol


----------

